# Domaine de messagerie personnalisé



## hugome (14 Août 2022)

Domaine de messagerie personnalisé : quelques chose m'échappe ?

J'utilise un nom de domaine personnalisé depuis plus de 25 ans, avec la meme adresse mail, et depuis une petite dizaine d'année, c'est devenu compliqué avec apple qui empêche d'émettre des mails iCloud avec cette adresse. Du coup j'aurais été intéressé, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux gros loups : 

le nombre d'adresses que l'on peut créer est limité à 3. C'est un peu ridicule si on veut créer une adresse par membre de la famille.
l'adresse est forcément liée à un compte iCloud ; ça veut dire que ça empêche mes enfants de s'acheter un jour des androids sans perdre leur adresse mail. c'est un peu brutal.

Du coup, malgré l'intérêt que j'y porte, je vais sans doute laisser passer la proposition. Vos réactions ?


----------



## ericse (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Oui le domaine personnalisé avec iCloud a un peu trop de limitations, comme tu le décris.
Ton fournisseur d'email ne te propose pas de service SMTP ? 
Sinon si tu cherches un fournisseur d'email qui accepte les domaines perso, il y a Infomaniak qui n'est pas cher, mais je n'en connais pas de gratuit.


----------

